# Best place to buy Castrol - Edge Professional C1 5W30 ??



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I need around 12 litres to do the oil changes on our two diesels both of which need this grade oil... Any discount codes appreciated or links to where to buy ? I guess I will have to buy 3X5 litres..

Thanks !


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Its not cheap stuff. ASDA are sometimes quite cheap but on my last car I just used to get the change done at National Tyres. Used to be 5 quid cheaper for them to supply the oil, filter and change it than it would cost for me to buy the oil alone from halfords or pretty much anywhere. 

Sure it's not the answer you want mate but just a suggestion any how. Good luck mate


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you tried euro car parts, sometimes they do deals on castrol edge:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

got mine from europarts for £27.99 use code oil bonanza30 or have used opie oils in past mite be worth a try.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Opie oils are very good and pretty cheap.
I buy from their eBay store as it saves on postage quite a lot.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys cannot find it on Opie oils site... C1 seems hard to find !


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

C1 seems hard to find ![/QUOTE]

See what you mean, cant even find it on castrol.com sorry fella not alot of help


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Amazon is where I get mine from then they refer you to euro carparts and its even cheaper


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Castrol EDGE 5L 5W-30 C3 DPF + 1 Ltr FREE TOP UP BOTTLE Engine Oil - Replaces Standard Castrol Edge 5w-30: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Castrol EDGE 5L 5W-30 C3 DPF + 1 Ltr FREE TOP UP BOTTLE Engine Oil - Replaces Standard Castrol Edge 5w-30: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Thanks mate but Jaguar demand C1 not C3....


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you tried matt @ click for car parts ?


----------

